# Wasserkühlungen > Komplettsets



## dome33 (2. Juli 2013)

*Wasserkühlungen > Komplettsets*

Hallo Community 

Ich suche für ein Kollege von mir eine  Wasserkühlungen Komplettsets wie meine H50. Ich habe selber schon mal nach geschaut und wollte euch um eure Meinung fragen.

Diese beiden habe ich für gut befunden:
1.Antec KÜHLER H2O 620

2.Corsair Hydro Series H60

PC:

Intel I5 3570k

8Gh ram Corsair 

XFX 550w

MSi GTX 760

Gehäuse Aerocool vs-3


----------



## 0madmexx0 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wasserkühlungen > Komplettsets*

Hallo!

Die Antec 620 habe ich selber auf einem Phenom X6 1100T.
Läuft seit ca. einem Jahr problemlos und kühlt auch recht ordentlich. Im Netz sollte es einige Tests geben...
Nur ist der Lüfter ziemlich grottig und habe diesen gegen einen PWM Lüfter von Enermax getauscht.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/offizielle-pcghx-wasserkuehlungstests/150409-kompaktkuehlung-antec-h2o-620-im-test.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/155352-sammelthread-faq-kompaktkuehlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------

